# miscarriage



## angelynbelle (Jul 7, 2009)

I just discovered my beautiful Nubian doe miscarried twins this am. She is in with a young buck right now as I did not know she was pregnant! We had her sire here for a few months when we first got these goats in June. They were also transported together at that time. I wonder if she could have been bred by him at that time. Does anyone know what I should do? Should I milk her? Will she come back into heat this season? She didn't want to leave the barn and paddock today, I think she thought the babies were still there, so I left her with the other 3, 2 does and 6 month old buck. They are keeping their distance from her not bother her at all. She is the dominate one so I pretty sure she didn't get bumped, just not sure what could have caused it, maybe deformities. Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Sometimes we just don't know why these things happen. Yes, she was probably bred by her sire in June. If she has milk you could milk her if you want to, it probably won't taste good until her colostrum is gone, in a week or two. As to when she will come back into heat, I don't know I only know if she was a nigerian she would come back into heat soon. Sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

First of all I am so sorry about the miscarriage. That is so hard.
Now mom is morning the loss of her babies so pamper her a bit. She needs it. I would offer her some warm molasses water just like I do for those that deliver at term, it will help with her strength and perk her up a bit. 

As for her coming back int heat, yes she will, just watch her. As for milking her That I can not say as I do not do dairy goats, but there are plenty of experts here.

Now you have a 6 month old buck in with her? and the others? I would get him out. How old are those other two does? How old are they? I would go ahead and count them bred. They can breed at 3 months, maybe you already new that and you were breeding them, if that is the case then that is fine. 

Again I am so sorry for the loss. :hug: I guess if you did not even know she was bred that is good so it is not near as disappointing. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats so sad -- :hug: 

just make sure she doesnt get depressed, goats do morn so her behavior right now isnt uncommon.

as to her heats - yes she should go back into heat as it is still with in the time frame for breeding season. If you do plan to breed her -- give her a month or two to recover. YOu want a healthy pregnancy this time so dont rush things. I woulnt have her anywhere near a buck at this time. 

Yes you can milk her if she is in milk -- depeding if you do breed her or not will determin if you should keep milking her or dry her off. I dont suggest you stress her body by milking her and breeding her back. If she came into milk then she will need to in the very least be milked to help relieve the pressure so seh doesnt get mastitis. Do this till she dries up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss....  :hug: 

I agree with everyone...great advice...... :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would milk her for awhile and get the stuff out of her system then dry her off. Her body will be telling her she has babies and she needs to take care of them. She will more then likely act depressed for awhile. Just make sure she is eating and drink and peeing and pooping like normal. Pamper her a little. maybe a few extra treats. 
Any number of things could of caused her to abort. I would wait a couple of months and try and breed her again.
beth


----------



## angelynbelle (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you all for the great advice! She seems to be doing well right now. I will be keeping a close eye on her and rebred her in December if she comes back in as long as all goes well. She is my daughters' 4-H project and we were hoping for babies for fair next year. We'll try when she is all healed. We have a few others for spring babies, so maybe she will take a break, we'll see. Thanks again. :angel2:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Glad to hear she is doing good!
beth


----------

